# Ruten Historie



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bitte hier um mögliche Informationen zu meinen Ruten, welche ich bis heute benutze. Ich habe Ende der 80ziger Jahre beim Händler meiner Vertrauens erst zwei Silstar Traverse x GT Ruten gekauft in 1¾ bis 2 Pfund TC. Etwas später habe ich, da was kräftiger benötigt wurde, noch zwei Silstar Traverse x Kevlar Ruten in 2,5 bis 2¾ Pfd TC gekauft. Diese haben den braunen Blank, die sichtbare Kevlar Wicklung und das Airbrusch über dem Handteil. In div. Foren findet man(n) leider nicht allzuviel über diese Ausführungen und sind auch selten bis gar nicht erhältlich. Meistens sind es gt Modelle, die gehandelt werden. 
Da ich damals mich damit nicht beschäftigt habe, fehlt mir heute der Background. Hat hier jemand im Forum das nötige Wissen und würde das mit mir teilen. Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich. Grüße


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bitte hier um mögliche Informationen zu meinen Ruten, welche ich bis heute benutze. Ich habe Ende der 80ziger Jahre beim Händler meiner Vertrauens erst zwei Silstar Traverse x GT Ruten gekauft in 1¾ bis 2 Pfund TC. Etwas später habe ich, da was kräftiger benötigt wurde, noch zwei Silstar Traverse x Kevlar Ruten in 2,5 bis 2¾ Pfd TC gekauft. Diese haben den braunen Blank, die sichtbare Kevlar Wicklung und das Airbrusch über dem Handteil. In div. Foren findet man(n) leider nicht allzuviel über diese Ausführungen und sind auch selten bis gar nicht erhältlich. Meistens sind es gt Modelle, die gehandelt werden.
> Da ich damals mich damit nicht beschäftigt habe, fehlt mir heute der Background. Hat hier jemand im Forum das nötige Wissen und würde das mit mir teilen. Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich. Grüße


Man kann es mal probieren.
Artikelnummern wären gut (3586 ...und 3592...?) Evtl. welcher Rollenhalter, und halt noch ein paar Daten.
Waren die ersten beiden Ruten mit Schieberollenhalter ??


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Fragen, beide Ausführungen hatten Schraubrollenhalter. Artikel Nr für die 1¾ Pfünder, also gt hat 3583, die andere hat die Artikel Nr.: 3586


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Die Schraubrollenhalter waren gefühlt bei beiden Serien "falsch" herum montiert, und es sind zweiteilige Ruten.


----------



## Ti-it (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> Danke für die Fragen, beide Ausführungen hatten Schraubrollenhalter. Artikel Nr für die 1¾ Pfünder, also gt hat 3583, die andere hat die Artikel Nr.: 3586


Die 3586 habe ich auch im Doppelpack. Allround-Angler hatte mir diesbezüglich dankenderweise im Ükel-Thread Infos aus einem Silstar Katalog gegeben. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das hier verlinken kann.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> Die Schraubrollenhalter waren gefühlt bei beiden Serien "falsch" herum montiert, und es sind zweiteilige Ruten.


Ich hab da ab 1987 eine Silstar Traverse X GT Carp, Artikeln. 3583 330 bzw. ..360, 1,75-2,0 Lbs. Die Rute hat einen Moosgummigriff.


----------



## Ti-it (29. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinen.










Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die 3586 habe ich auch im Doppelpack. @Allround-Angler hatte mir diesbezüglich dankenderweise im Ükel-Thread Infos aus einem Silstar Katalog gegeben. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das hier verlinken kann


Das macht man über +Zitat oder über Kopieren. 


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Sodele, habe im Silstar-Katalog  folgendes gefunden:
> 3586 330 GT Traverse X Boilie Preis damals 249 DM (1991) bzw. 249,50 (1990) mit Stoff-Futteral
> "Silstar hat in Zusammenarbeit mit englischen Karpfenspezialisten eine Exklusivserie entwickelt...." (1991)
> dann viel nichtssagendes Werbe-Blabla
> ...


Mit +Zitat wird es gespeichert und dann im neuen Tread mit Zitate einfügen erledigen.


----------



## Ti-it (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das macht man über +Zitat oder über Kopieren.
> 
> Mit +Zitat wird es gespeichert und dann im neuen Tread mit Zitate einfügen erledigen.


Vielen Dank für die Info Hecht100+
Top!!

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von meinen.
> Anhang anzeigen 422724
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422725
> ...


Ah, super ein Foto. Das ist die Specimen in 3,30m und die kam 1988 auf den Markt.


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Na schaut, hier bin ich richtig.
Was ich an den Fotos erkenne, ist die Bezeichnung "SU". Gemäß eines holländischen Kollegen ist dass das Kürzel für "Step Up", was wohl die Serie bezeichnete, welche für größere Distanzen ein härteres Rückgrat hat.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild an von einer Rute, welche ich vor zwei Jahren in Bayern gekauft habe mit defekten Griff. Diese ist ebenfalls aus der braunen Serie gewesen. Daneben eine meiner ersten Silstar gt. Weiter oben wurde nach Moosgummigriff gefragt, ja, Original war so. Jedoch waren die dort so schlecht verarbeitet, dass ich mich dazu entschloss, durchgehend Kork setzen zu lassen. Wie Ihr erkennen könnt, haben beide Serien auch noch Unterschiede im oberen Griff gehabt. Ich glaube, dass Silstar die Artikelbezeichnung nicht verändert hatte, nur Kürzel angehängt hat, trotzdem verschiedene Ruten angeboten wurden.
Als weiteres Beispiel die dreiteiligen Silstar Traverse von mir, Original mit Korkgriff. Auch hier rechts die braune Serie mit umgedreht eingesetzten Rollenhalter und Kevlar Faser.

Und darüber würde ich gerne mehr erfahren. Vielen Dank bereits jetzt für die getätigten Antworten


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Oje, das wird ja immer mehr. Fangen wir mal an, ich denke es war so.
Es gab 1987 drei Traverse X GT Carp Ruten, die 3582 .... (Testk. 1,5-175lbs), die 3583 ... (Testk. 1,75-2,0lbs) und die  3584 ... (Testk. 2,0-2,25 lbs.) jeweils in 2 Längen 3,30m und 3,60m.
Im Jahr 1988 kam die Traverse X GT (ohne Carp) Specimen (Des Taylor) 3586 ...(Testk. 2,5-2,75lbs) hinzu.
Die linke Rute ist die 1383 ... von 1987.

Jetzt zur rechten Rute auf dem linken Bild.
Der weisliche Blankanschluß zum Griff hin, weist auf die (1992)  Traverse X Carp Kevlar Boilie hin. Da gab es im Katalog nur die 3584 ....
Es müsste das Kevlar über Traverse stehen.

Jetzt mal das rechte Bild versuchen. 3596 steht da drauf.
1991 gab es die 3595 ... und 3596 ... ganz normal wie linke Rute (erstes Bild), sie nennen sich Graphite Traverse X GT Carp, dreiteilig
Ab 1992 kam dann der weiße Blankanschluß bei der 359 360, wieder. Die Rute nannte sich Traverse X Kevlar Carp. Das Kevlar steht klein über Traverse.

Zusammngefasst: Der weiße Blankabschluß (Kevlar) ab ca. 1992, die anderen früher.

Der -wie du schreibst- umgedrehte SRH passt so und ist Original, du hast deine Rute (mit dem Korkgriff) falsch montiert.
Ich denke man konnte den SRH evtl. so oder andersrum bestellen.


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit; klasse ...
Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen. So kann man sich auch mal mit dem Erwerb zeitlich vertun. Jedoch habe ich die dreiteilige mit weißem Abschluss erst diesen Sommer in der Ausführung erworben, wie diese hier zu sehen ist.
Ist die Boilie Serie denn längere Zeit im Katalog geführt worden oder wurde diese relativ schnell wieder raus genommen? Interessanter Weise werden die älteren Ruten, also 1987 und jünger, oft inseriert, wogegen die Serie ab 92 extrem selten zu finden sind. Gerade die mit 2,5 bis 2¾ (brauner Blank/ weißer Abschluss) suche ich als dritte Rute seit Jahren.
Die oben Instand gesetzte Rute ist eine 1¾ bis 2 Pfund, in England wird eine mit 2 bis 2¼ angeboten. Alles 12 Ft.
Jedoch hat eben auch diese Reparatur gezeigt, das unter dem braunen Blank der dann ursprüngliche schwarze Traverse Blank steckt, und zwar so, wie man ich von den Vorgängern kennt. Lässt sich auf dem Foto noch nachschauen, Weiteres hatte mir mein Rutenbauer des Vertrauens gezeigt.
Weist du denn noch die Preise, welche für die 92er Serie aufgerufen wurden.

Noch einmal vielen Dank


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit; jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst mit "falsch montiert". Diese sind bewusst beim Aufarbeiten so gesetzt worden. Wie ich oben schrieb, waren die Griffe von Anfang an in einem schlecht verarbeiteten Zustand, so das durchgehend Kork gesetzt wurde. Hatte da wohl Pech gehabt, andere waren besser verarbeitet. 
Muss eigentlich sagen, dass es die Ruten optisch aufgewertet hatte.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> eiszeit; klasse ...
> Ist die Boilie Serie denn längere Zeit im Katalog geführt worden oder wurde diese relativ schnell wieder raus genommen? Interessanter Weise werden die älteren Ruten, also 1987 und jünger, oft inseriert, wogegen die Serie ab 92 extrem selten zu finden sind. Gerade die mit 2,5 bis 2¾ (brauner Blank/ weißer Abschluss) suche ich als dritte Rute seit Jahren.
> Die oben Instand gesetzte Rute ist eine 1¾ bis 2 Pfund, in England wird eine mit 2 bis 2¼ angeboten. Alles 12 Ft.
> Jedoch hat eben auch diese Reparatur gezeigt, das unter dem braunen Blank der dann ursprüngliche schwarze Traverse Blank steckt, und zwar so, wie man ich von den Vorgängern kennt. Lässt sich auf dem Foto noch nachschauen, Weiteres hatte mir mein Rutenbauer des Vertrauens gezeigt.
> ...


Die Boilie könnte schon bis 1994 gelaufen sein. Für 1993 hab ich noch Daten, ab 1995 war das Flaggschift dann die Royal Class Serie und die Boilie find ich nicht mehr.

Hier die Preise:
die zweiteiligen:
3584 330/360, die Traverse X Carp Kevlar Boilie, 275DM/295DM
3583 330/360, die Traverse X Carp Boilie, 257DM/275DM
3586 330/360, ""        ""              ""         , 275DM/299DM

die dreiteiligen:
3595 360, die Traverse X Carp Kevlar, 315DM
3596 360, die Traverse X Carp, 249DM

Also die Kevlar waren teurer.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> eiszeit; jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst mit "falsch montiert". Diese sind bewusst beim Aufarbeiten so gesetzt worden. Wie ich oben schrieb, waren die Griffe von Anfang an in einem schlecht verarbeiteten Zustand, so das durchgehend Kork gesetzt wurde. Hatte da wohl Pech gehabt, andere waren besser verarbeitet.
> Muss eigentlich sagen, dass es die Ruten optisch aufgewertet hatte.


Muss sagen, gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser, bin auch ein Korkfan.
Und Shimanskis hast auch dran, da wird sich hier jemand freuen.
Ich weiß nur nicht warum der Des Taylor die Schraubrollenhalter andersrum wollte.
Das wäre eine Frage für den Karpfen und Rutenbaufachmann.


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe definitiv weniger bezahlt, schlicht aus dem Grund, weil meine Ex sonst dafür gesorgt hätte, dass ich heute keine Fragen stellen könnte....


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Muss sagen, gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser, bin auch ein Korkfan.
> Und Shimanskis hast auch dran, da wird sich hier jemand freuen.



Wenn wir da den gleichen meinen, der hat's schon versucht mit abschwatze


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> Wenn wir da den gleichen meinen, der hat's schon versucht mit abschwatze


 Ja, das kenne ich, der versucht es überall. Shimanskeritis nennt man das, glaub ich.


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

jeep, wir meinen den gleichen ....

Ich muss sagen, dass ich hier in ein paar Stunden mehr erfahren habe als bei meiner eigenen Suche in Netz und Co. in den vergangenen Zeiten. Allen Antwortgebern gilt mein herzlicher Dank, besonders an Eiszeit für die beeindruckenden Details.


----------



## Stefan H. aus B. (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bitte hier um mögliche Informationen zu meinen Ruten, welche ich bis heute benutze. Ich habe Ende der 80ziger Jahre beim Händler meiner Vertrauens erst zwei Silstar Traverse x GT Ruten gekauft in 1¾ bis 2 Pfund TC. Etwas später habe ich, da was kräftiger benötigt wurde, noch zwei Silstar Traverse x Kevlar Ruten in 2,5 bis 2¾ Pfd TC gekauft. Diese haben den braunen Blank, die sichtbare Kevlar Wicklung und das Airbrusch über dem Handteil. In div. Foren findet man(n) leider nicht allzuviel über diese Ausführungen und sind auch selten bis gar nicht erhältlich. Meistens sind es gt Modelle, die gehandelt werden. 
Da ich damals mich damit nicht beschäftigt habe, fehlt mir heute der Background. Hat hier jemand im Forum das nötige Wissen und würde das mit mir teilen. Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich. Grüße


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Oktober 2022)

Stefan H. aus B. schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich hier in ein paar Stunden mehr erfahren habe als bei meiner eigenen Suche in Netz und Co. in den vergangenen Zeiten. Allen Antwortgebern gilt mein herzlicher Dank, besonders an Eiszeit für die beeindruckenden Details.



Du kannst ja noch ein paar Bilder eistellen wird immer gern gesehen


Gruß Frank

Ps. ein Bekennender Silstar Fan


----------

